# Aalreusen gehilfe



## 1979 (22. September 2008)

Hallo,
ein verwander von mir hat ein Nebengewerbe mit Aalreusen, diese sind natürlich täglich zu kontrollieren bzw. leeren.
Nun habe ich da mal eine Frage:
Er sucht nämlich einen Gehilfen der ab und zu auch mal die Reusen leert, wenn er aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht kann.
Dieses würde ich gerne übernehmen, war auch so schon oft mit ihm zu den Rausen in den letzten Jahren, aber nie allein. Was für einen Schein muß ich dafür machen, bzw. kann ein Gehilfe das auch ohne Schein? Oder könne ich notfalls nur die Reusen leeren und die Aale sowei Fische frei lassen ohne welche zu fangen?
Irgndwie finden wir dazu nix im Netzt. Wäre toll wenn einer ein paar Möglichkeiten und Lösungsvorschläge hätte.
Gruß an alle


----------



## fisherb00n (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aalreusen gehilfe*

Vielleicht direkt beim Landesfischereiverband fragen?


----------



## Zölfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aalreusen gehilfe*

Moin 1979|wavey:
Ich denke wenn du die Fische nach dem entleeren der Reusen nur transportierst und nicht selber tötest und die Tötung einer vornimmt der dazu berchtigt ist, kannst du die Reusen sicherlich kontrollieren bzw. entleeren.

Mfg. Zölfisch:m


----------



## 1979 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aalreusen gehilfe*

Das wäre ja  nicht schlecht.
hm..leider kann mir das keiner so ganz versprechen, muß ich wohldoch mal das amt belästigen,das wollte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------

